# Clippers Sign Jason Hart, Release Conroy



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

supposedly he is getting waived by Sacramento and he is going to sign with the Clips. Thoughts?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Hart?*

http://www.sacbee.com/100/story/131163.html



> Hart told The Bee that he plans to sign with the Los Angeles Clippers after clearing waivers in four days. The Clippers will then be responsible to pay the remainder of Hart's $1.6 million contract. If another team should grab Hart, they would also have to pay the contract. The Clippers became interested in Hart this week when point guard Shaun Livingston suffered a season-ending knee injury.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Hart?*

Dont know how this is possible. Clippers need 3 guys injured i thought in order to get a 16th guy on the roster...

I dont think we need hart. Conroy im liking a lot


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Hart?*

Hart is a solid point guard and I think this is the best possible pick up for us.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Hart?*

I like the move. Doesn't have much risk to it


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Hart?*

You would think with this move Conroy won't be back.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Hart?*



Weasel said:


> You would think with this move Conroy won't be back.


Unless he just tears it up, he will be ahead back to the D League once again. I would bet he gets another shot soon as teams may start buying players out


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Hart?*

http://www.sacbee.com/100/story/131537.html



> He simply wanted to know his status, to know why he wasn't playing or whether he would have a chance for a better opportunity. So when he received the news Wednesday night that he would be released from the Kings and, if all went as planned, eventually join the Clippers, it was the joyful conclusion to a bad situation.
> 
> "It's an opportunity, and you have to take advantage of the opportunity because they don't come around often," Hart said by telephone Thursday night. "I can't wait. I'm very, very excited. It's going to be exciting, a fresh start."
> 
> Hart was released Thursday afternoon. He flew with the Kings to Los Angeles, where Sacramento plays the Lakers tonight, only because it coincided with his next destination, as Hart expects to sign Tuesday with the Clippers. He must clear waivers first and would be free to sign Monday.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Hart?*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...293.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> The short-handed Clippers could soon receive help at point guard if veteran Jason Hart clears waivers.
> 
> Hart, who bought out his contract from the Sacramento Kings and was released Thursday, plans to sign with the Clippers on Monday unless another team claims him, team sources said.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Hart?*

YES!!!! 
he aint great, but he is good, i have seen him play alot and i think he can really help us, if it means this wont bring COnroy back then oh well i guess....as long as he stays healthy id rather Jason Hart start then Daniel back him up ...
and yeah i also think this is the BEST possible pick up right now 
i hope it happens

GO CLIPPERS!!#!!!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Hart?*

Yeah I like Hart too but I really wanted to give Conroy some significant playing time. The kid can play


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Hart?*

I would guess that Conroy would be the man out once Hart clears waivers. Though right now I kind of like Conroy, and would like to see him stay. He plays with a big heart on the court.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Hart?*



Weasel said:


> I would guess that Conroy would be the man out once Hart clears waivers. Though right now I kind of like Conroy, and would like to see him stay. He plays with a big heart on the court.


I agree. The kids plays solid D and he dished out 6 dimes last night. I love his energy on and off the the bench. I know this is risky considering our PG situation but I would pass on Hart.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Hart?*

so whats gonna happen with this???
i like how Conroy plays but he should really shoot if he gets the open J and did anyone hear when he said "f**!" the other day against Indiana

alllll loud hahaha when he missed those two free throws hahaha


:lol:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Hart?*

Sharp shooter.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Hart?*

No risk with a decent reward. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Hart?*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...808.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Point guard Jason Hart, who bought out his contract from the Sacramento Kings last week, is expected to sign with the Clippers today if he clears waivers.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Hart?*

well conroy got released and hart got signed. too bad i really liked the kid he was enthusiastic and brought 100% to every game


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Hart?*



DatSupadoopaballer said:


> well conroy got released and hart got signed. too bad i really liked the kid he was enthusiastic and brought 100% to every game


yeah, hart better not look lazy out there


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/hart_signs_070305.html



> The Los Angeles Clippers today signed free agent guard Jason Hart, it was announced by Vice President of Basketball Operations Elgin Baylor. The Clippers will be Hart’s fifth NBA team, as the point guard was placed on waivers by the Sacramento Kings on March 1.





> In a related move, the Clippers released guard Will Conroy. Conroy was signed to a 10-day contract on February 28, 2007 and averaged 4.0 assists in two games played with the Clippers.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

If the Clips make the playoffs, will Hart be able to be on the playoff roster? If not then we will only have one healthly PG (Ewing)


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

so they decided to release conroy on a game night, to simultaneously add in hart, who isn't even allowed to play tonight's game? how the hell are the clippers supposed to play with one point guard? nice move, piece of **** management. i'm sick of this crap

EDIT: nvm, jason hart was playing...he didn't show up on yahoo scoreboard


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> If the Clips make the playoffs, will Hart be able to be on the playoff roster? If not then we will only have one healthly PG (Ewing)


I believe he will be on the playoff roster if the Clippers make the playoffs. I think the cut off date for the final roster is soon.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

He will be on the roster, the final roster date isnt until mid April. Assuming we make the playoffs of course.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/abox/article_1600930.php



> "I told myself I wasn't going to be passive or timid, even if I missed nine shots in a row," Hart said. "I didn't know all the plays, but it's still basketball."
> 
> Hart played in just 13 games this season with Sacramento before being waived Thursday.
> 
> ...





> Hart was fed nine new plays Tuesday.
> 
> His progression over the next two days will determine whether he will supplant second-year guard Daniel Ewing as the starter Friday, when the Clippers play Golden State in Oakland.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i knew he was with the Bobcats, and he banks in a Wells Fargo in Carson, and he is an L.A boy so i hope he stays, i dont really think the Clippers are in a position where they can just "Try out" more pgs.....

oh and im not sure if he is ...but i hope he is not injury prone....


----------

